# I'm so nervous!



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm FINALLY visiting a club this weekend...and it turns out the club is training at Bill Kulla's HOUSE. It's safe to say I'm nervous.  I am really excited to see (in person) some of the dogs he's bred work. But, having a long coated fluffy butt SL, I gotta say, I am second guessing this. 

What if HE isn't cut out for it? Oh forget that...what if IM not cut out for this?!! I'm an amateur handler, i'll be the first to admit. I feel like I have done fairly well with Berlin thus far..but I dunno.

Does anyone else get this nervous?! I am overthinking all this IPO stuff. The whole point of us getting into it is to have fun, and bond. If he does well enough to title, fabulous, if not, oh well we will just train. 

I am visiting by myself Saturday (no Berlin), so we'll see how it goes. I have SO many questions, but they have been so nice in answering them all so far.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What?! AWESOME! Be excited! Not nervous! Let us know how it goes  sounds like tons of fun


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is just my opinion...Its a sport that those that are involved take pretty seriously. If your going to do it, they are looking for a commitment most of the time. Its a lot of time and money, so make sure you know this going in.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You are very lucky to get to train with Bill (and Jen!) and their team!

Jen is an absolute amazing person, so helpful and kind.

Have fun! And say hello to my nephews momma!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> You are very lucky to get to train with Bill (and Jen!) and their team!
> 
> Jen is an absolute amazing person, so helpful and kind.
> 
> Have fun! And say hello to my nephews momma!


Oh I know! I am more than excited - but definitely nervous! Haha, and yes I agree Jen is so kind, she has answered every single (sometimes dumb) question. Thanks, I will definitely enjoy watching them train! And if all goes well, Berlin will be coming with me next time.  Oh, and don't worry, I already mentioned how impressed I was with Hunter. They breed some great dogs.



llombardo said:


> This is just my opinion...Its a sport that those that are involved take pretty seriously. If your going to do it, they are looking for a commitment most of the time. Its a lot of time and money, so make sure you know this going in.


I am aware...Regardless if he is able to title or not, we will take is seriously as well  It's been something I have been waiting to get involved in, and I have to talk to them and see how much dedication/commitment they need and want and what not. So, keeping my fingers crossed it's something we can do. I have time to commit, and its not terribly far (I got lucky) - only 45 minutes away. But this is why I am visiting Saturday - to see if this is something that is for us. 



PupperLove said:


> What?! AWESOME! Be excited! Not nervous! Let us know how it goes  sounds like tons of fun


Thanks! I for sure will


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think that what you are feeling is perfectly natural. As humans, we fear being judged and looked down on. It is natural to wonder if you or your dog will measure up to the expectations of others. If you can try to relax and take it all in. Get to know the people and watch the interactions between the club members. See if it is a group of people that you will be able to gel with. IPO takes a lot of time so, don't think that it is only them who have to accept you, you also need to make sure these are people that you can work with.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

robk, :thumbup:

Katie, I still get nervous when I go to a new club to train and I have been doing this for a long time. Heck, I still get nervous when I train with my club away from home (Indi) and I have trained with them for several years.  

None of us started training in SchH knowing what we were doing. We were also new people at one time. Have fun.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So, he came with me today and was evaluated- he did great! He impressed everyone, and has good drives, good bites, (likes to bite lol). Has a sound temperament. So, we are going to start training for Schutzhund.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

